# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Vajza e Timo Flloko dhe Vera Grabockes martohet ne Izrael

## dibrani2006

Vajza e aktorit te mirnjohur shqiptar, Timo Flloko-dhe regjisores me fame mbareshqiptar, Vera Grabocka, eshte martuar me nje izraelit.

Ne martesen, e cila eshte realizuar ne Izrael,kane qene te pranishem afer njeqind mysafire nga Shqiperia, familjare dhe miq te çiftit FLLOKO - GRABOCKA, te cilet kane ndjekur nje dasmen me nje ceremoni te ritit çifut.

Mesohet se lidhja e dy te porsamartuarit ka lindur ne Amerike, ku ata kane qene duke studiuar.

P nga Mydibra.com

----------


## PINK

wow .............. lol

----------


## Jack Watson

Ç'lidhje ka me "Tema e Shtypit të ditës"?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

rrofte miqsia shqipri-izrael,

bravo i kjoft goces te timos  :shkelje syri: 

p.s po rabini ca ka bo ne kete mes?

lol

----------


## dibrani2006

> Ç'lidhje ka me "Tema e Shtypit të ditës"?


Le ta postojne tek Tema Kurioziteti i Dites pra.

Sa e di une gjithçka del nga shtypi prandaj e postova ketu.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Nuk e kuptoj se ku qendron tendenca ketu apo pse do ishte problem kjo e fundit edhe nqs do te egzistonte.

Dhe formulimi i titullit te temes nuk me duket i pershtatshem. "E japin"...ti largohemi ktyre tendencave te prapambetura. Vajza nuk eshte dhene nga askush sepse ajo nuk eshte prone e askujt. E ka bere vete zgjedhjen e saj dhe i lumte.
Jete te lumtur ciftit.

----------


## alda09

> Nuk e kuptoj se ku qendron tendenca ketu apo pse do ishte problem kjo e fundit edhe nqs do te egzistonte.
> 
> Dhe formulimi i titullit te temes nuk me duket i pershtatshem. "E japin"...ti largohemi ktyre tendencave te prapambetura. Vajza nuk eshte dhene nga askush sepse ajo nuk eshte prone e askujt. E ka bere vete zgjedhjen e saj dhe i lumte.
> Jete te lumtur ciftit.


Shume dakord me ju,perdorim akoma ne fjalorin tone terma gjysharake.

----------


## dibrani2006

> Nuk e kuptoj se ku qendron tendenca ketu apo pse do ishte problem kjo e fundit edhe nqs do te egzistonte.
> 
> Dhe formulimi i titullit te temes nuk me duket i pershtatshem. "E japin"...ti largohemi ktyre tendencave te prapambetura. Vajza nuk eshte dhene nga askush sepse ajo nuk eshte prone e askujt. E ka bere vete zgjedhjen e saj dhe i lumte.
> Jete te lumtur ciftit.



Japin dhe Tendence kupton gje ti nga keto fjale, loçe' pa na spjego me mire se ndoshta ti je me i zgjuar nga keto fjale.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Shko hape fjalorin dhe shikoje vete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

> Shko hape fjalorin dhe shikoje vete.



Ok, kjo eshte nje RISI I DITËS nese e kupton nuk kam asgje kundra temes, pse me pelqeu dhe une e postova ketu' tani mos i merni fjalet nga fundi.

Ah po harova nuk ma spjegove fjalen Tendence se une e flas Gegenishten dhe keshtu ndoshta sado pak ta kuptoj nga ti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

Do e bej me carcaf tani goca timos?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Do vij na njoni t'i boj naj review dasmes?

----------


## Brari

mir kan bere..
nese cifti duhet .. mbaresi pacin..
izraeli ka respekt te vecante per shqiperine..

kush na tregon dicka per lagjen cifute ne qender te vlores..?

----------


## TetovaMas

* Per Hajr Ju Qofte Martesa,mbaresi Pacin Per Jete .*

----------


## Dajti

..eshte hera e pare qe te simpatizoj ne cdo fjale qe ke thene. 
Edhe une pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tend. 


O dibron, si thu ti qe Timo dhe Eva do kishin bo mo mire sikur *" t'a kishin dhone gocen ne Diber?"* 




> Nuk e kuptoj se ku qendron tendenca ketu apo pse do ishte problem kjo e fundit edhe nqs do te egzistonte.
> 
> Dhe formulimi i titullit te temes nuk me duket i pershtatshem. "E japin"...ti largohemi ktyre tendencave te prapambetura. Vajza nuk eshte dhene nga askush sepse ajo nuk eshte prone e askujt. E ka bere vete zgjedhjen e saj dhe i lumte.
> Jete te lumtur ciftit.


..pash Zotin e modh ti "Hold*Em" e ke zgjedh ate avatar qe ta na perzish zzzorret e barkut?

----------


## Albmaster

urime ciftit te ri.

----------


## SNIPER 79

e kujt i rruhet se u martua me 1 cifut

----------


## Albmaster

> e kujt i rruhet se u martua me 1 cifut


Te pakten mos u shfaq ne forum ne mendime rraciste.!

----------


## SNIPER 79

un spo i imponoj njeriu mendimin tim thjesht vec po them ate qe po mendoj
te gjith jemi nga pak racist kjo esht e sigurt

----------


## alibaba

> Te pakten mos u shfaq ne forum ne mendime rraciste.!


Të paktën mos u shfaq në forum, njeri i shkapërderdhur, sa me çifut, sa më këso, sa me aso etj....

----------

